# What dog food do you buy ?



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 2, 2017)

My hunt for a new dog starts next week !  I can't wait - I'm so lonesome for big ,slobbery wet kisses (my husband offered , but I  declined ~ LOL )
We're going to start at the humane society , then at animal control , hopefully we'll have some luck. My last dog,Poppy was on Hill's science diet - prescription food  for preventing bladder stones .It was $40 for an 8 pound bag !!  It's been so long since I bought "regular" hard food , I was just wondering what you use and if you like it. I mean if your dog likes it   There's just too many choices out there !


----------



## JimW (Nov 16, 2017)

We've been using the Nutro Limited Ingredient Grain Free Lamb & Sweet Potato. It costs about $50 for a 22lb bag. The limited ingredient food is better for the dogs digestive system, both our dogs love it and do well on it. No matter what food you buy always try to make sure that meat/fish is the first listed main ingredient and the protein level is at least 20%. There are plenty of dog food review sites on the web that you can find on a search.


----------



## neotheone (Nov 16, 2017)

You might consider making your own dog food, for quality and for $$ reasons.

Here is one(of countless) examples:



> *Ingredients:*
> 
> 
> 1 1/2 cups brown rice.
> ...




One of our dogs has to be on low fat dog food, she has  diabetes.  She  gets Hill's Prescription Diet w/d .

In a pinch, she can have some canned chicken(breast) mixed with rice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2017)

My dog is 2+ years old, and I free-feed him this Kirkland dry food from Costco.  I also give him canned once a day,  Wellness Lamb, Turkey or Beef formula.  Sometimes I use Evangers brand Chicken,  Lamb or Chicken dinner.  I've been giving him a Dinovite supplement in addition to the canned for awhile, because he was itching, he had no fleas, that has already subsided.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 16, 2017)

We  buy   *Iams*  It's dry and comes in a bag.  Dino eats  it  if we don't  give him any hand outs from OUR food.


----------



## MaggieM (Nov 17, 2017)

Our breeder recommended that we use either Diamond Puppy formula or Royal Canin.  We live in a very small town and found Diamond in our Tractor Supply Farm Store.  It is a great quality food and not terribly expensive.  Our vet said that it is one of the best out there so that made it even better.  It is available in all life stages .. so that would be our recommendation.  Stay away from cheap store brands .. there are a lot of bad things that happen in dog foods and treats and the only way we find out is when our pets get seriously ill or die.  So stick with a good quality brand .. you might check with your vet before purchasing anything.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 20, 2017)

My wife is the handler of our 11 pets. 

She buys quality dog food from our local PetSmart store.

She pays for all the Vet visits for our 2 Dogs and 2 Cats and makes her own daily green mix for our 5 Desert Tortoises.

Our 2 Budgies are fed commercial bird food.

I wanted a Goat, but we aren't zoned for it.

Adjacent areas have Horses and other smaller livestock.

Roosters are in our immediate neighborhood.  We have  family of Hawks in the tall pines next door. 

The Tukey Vultures have just completed their annual Fall migration. Some have 6-foot wing spans.

Ravens rule our local skies...some even open our trash cans on pickup day!

That's all,
HiDesertHal


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 20, 2017)

MaggieM said:


> Our breeder recommended that we use either Diamond Puppy formula or Royal Canin.  We live in a very small town and found Diamond in our Tractor Supply Farm Store.  It is a great quality food and not terribly expensive.  Our vet said that it is one of the best out there so that made it even better.  It is available in all life stages .. so that would be our recommendation.  Stay away from cheap store brands .. there are a lot of bad things that happen in dog foods and treats and the only way we find out is when our pets get seriously ill or die.  So stick with a good quality brand .. you might check with your vet before purchasing anything.



We do the same and get our dog food at the Tractor Supply here in town. We were buying the, 4Health Adult dog food but some years ago switched her over to the, 4Health Mature Dog Food mix. 


These days our dog Addy, spends most of her time just snoozing. Maybe I should try a little bowl of that stuff just before bedtime..


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 20, 2017)

I've tried many quality brands over the years for my dogs.   The best I've tried is probably Canidae, but it is pricey and harder to find.  For the past few years I've been feeding Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice.  I'm very happy with it and so are my dogs.  It contains no corn, wheat, or soy, and the price is very reasonable.  I, too, get it at Tractor Supply.  The first 3 ingredients are Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Grain Brown Rice.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 20, 2017)

I hear you about Hills Prescription Science Diet $$, but it's the onlyfood keeping my dog feeling well right now. Prior to that I had him on Earthborn...great dog food.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2017)

Suzy likes this one and I also put a little wet food in it.


----------

